# JTextField - Eingabe speichern



## SebastianK (31. Okt 2007)

hallo,

ich hoffe der bereich ist richtig gewählt.

ich möchte bei einem JTextField die eingabe in einer variablen speichern.

so siehts bis jetzt aus:

```
JTextField inputName = new JTextField("Namen eingeben:");
inputName.selectAll();

inputName.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {
		public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
			String eingabe = inputName.getText();
		}
	});
```

Fehlermeldung: 





> Cannot refer to a non-final variable inputName inside an inner class defined in a different method



ich komme grad nicht weiter und verstehe nicht was ich falsch mache...


----------



## SlaterB (31. Okt 2007)

anonyme innere Klassen haben standardmäßig Probleme mit äußeren lokal definierten Variablen,
warum habe ich selber auch noch nie wirklich verstanden

final JTextField inputName = ..; 
dann gehts


----------



## SebastianK (31. Okt 2007)

danke! jetzt klappt es!

einziges manko: der befehl "xxx.selectAll();" wird nicht mehr berücksichtigt.

vorher war beim starten der GUI die ganze zeile markiert. dies ist mittels "final" nicht mehr der fall.

edit: das "selectAll()" scheint doch zu funktionieren.


----------

